# The Pizza



## Dr. Mario (Jul 19, 2014)

is aggressive. Discuss.


----------



## Male (Jul 19, 2014)

you can't have a pizza without a grilla on it


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jul 19, 2014)

Extra cheese, pepperoni, and jalapenos pls.
mmmmmm
I dun excited myself...


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 19, 2014)

Mushrooms and hamburger.
Also where is potato?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 19, 2014)

sausage


----------



## applecat (Jul 19, 2014)

Arugula and goat cheese and anchovies and shrimp and pesto and olives and bacon and artichoke hearts and fresh basil and mushrooms and figs and Gorgonzola cheese!

But um, probably not all together on the same pizza.


----------



## Strewth (Jul 19, 2014)

All the vegetables!


----------



## Male (Jul 19, 2014)

if no one else picks pineapple I'm reporting for harassment!!!


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 19, 2014)

Bacon, lots of mozzarella, spinach, and black olives.


----------



## Night Terror (Jul 19, 2014)

people who vote pineapple should be bann
i like all the meats on mine


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 19, 2014)

Pepperoni master race.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 19, 2014)

Vodka Rigatoni.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 19, 2014)

¡NO!

¡Cuidado! ¡La pizza es muy agresivo! ¡Es muy espantoso! ¡No comer la pizza, por favor!


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 19, 2014)

If you don't put bacon on your pizza you are the biggest homogay.


----------



## exball (Jul 19, 2014)

Why is there not an all button in the poll? All Pizza is good.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 19, 2014)

exball said:


> Why is there not an all button in the poll? All Pizza is good.





The Hunter said:


> ¡NO!
> 
> ¡Cuidado! ¡La pizza es muy agresivo! ¡Es muy espantoso! ¡No comer la pizza, por favor!


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 19, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Vodka Rigatoni.



hey paisan youre making the red sauce too spicy ya mamaluke


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 19, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> hey paisan youre making the red sauce too spicy ya mamaluke



Vodka sauce is a different color.







Now imagine that on pizza...mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 19, 2014)

A mountain of extra fromage!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## littlebiscuits (Jul 19, 2014)

The best topping is black olives and spinach. Also it's cute how you non New Yorkers think you eat real pizza.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 19, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Also it's cute how you non New Yorkers think you eat real pizza.


Oh, che carino.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 19, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:


> Pepperoni master race.



Indeed. let us laugh mockingly at these worthless turdenablers for their deviancies and lack of appreciation for that most holy of sausage toppings


----------



## Ariel (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## A-Stump (Jul 19, 2014)

Needs more grilla


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, this is a personal anecdote, but the absolute best pizza I've ever had in my life?

I was in NYC, in Hell's Kitchen, at a tiny hole-in-the-wall mom n' pop joint. I was already blasted out of my mind from drinking applehammers (a shot of apple schnapps floated over a shot of Goldschläger, floated over a shot of 151 rum) at a nearby dive bar, and I ordered the #5.

Clams, bacon and fresh mozzarella- with a white sauce- all on a crispy thin crust. Oh. My. God.

I ate the whole pie, washed down with draft Guinness._ It was absolutely heavenly._

_I regret nothing_.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 19, 2014)

yo put some extra moozarella on that mothafucka and shit
@brooklyn"spike lee fan"bailiff


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 19, 2014)

I prefer cheese pizza with a little crushed red pepper.  That or prosciutto and corn.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Jul 19, 2014)

There's this pizza chain in California called Round Table Pizza. They have this pizza called the smokehouse combo its my favorite pizza ever. Pepperoni, sausage, linguica, tomatos, red onions and BBQ sauce. I live in New York now and i can't get it. I think that pizza is the only thing i miss about California.


----------



## soIregistered (Jul 19, 2014)

trombonista said:


> I prefer cheese pizza with a little crushed red pepper.  That or prosciutto and corn.



Corn? You...monster!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't go wrong with bacon.

Though I should point out I can eat any topping except for green peppers.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 19, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Also it's cute how you non New Yorkers think you eat real pizza.



Hey now! New Jersey too!


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 19, 2014)

Chicago deep dish rules!


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jul 19, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Hey now! New Jersey too!


You're right, you're right. New Jersey has real pizza too. Mostly...


----------



## ASoulMan (Jul 19, 2014)

Pepperoni pizza is exquisite cuisine!

I also love trying different topping combinations, like chicken and spinach.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 19, 2014)

Massive pizza cravings. Guess what I will have for lunch?


----------



## applecat (Jul 19, 2014)

@CatParty likes his pizza like this


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## littlebiscuits (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## LM 697 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 19, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>



awww It has the downs!


----------



## applecat (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys this is not funny get this pizza off of my face


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 19, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> The best topping is black olives and spinach. Also it's cute how you non New Yorkers think you eat real pizza.


Boston or go home.
Edit: Also known as New Haven style, which works better because they are the original and best pizza ever.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jul 19, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Boston or go home.



We'll then I'll be going home, thank you. To New York. Where we have pizza.


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuck y'all I'm going to Pepe's. Don't listen to people who say Sally's is better.
http://lawandfood.blogspot.com/2010/09/new-haven-pizza-rivalry-sallys-vs-pepes.html?m=1
"But those in the know turn to New Haven, Connecticut as home to some of the very best pizza in all of America."


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jul 19, 2014)

Multiples of types of meats with barbeque sauce. @snakesvsplanes told me about the barbeque sauce thing and it changed my life.


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 20, 2014)

Ronald Raygun said:


> Multiples of types of meats with barbeque sauce. @snakesvsplanes told me about the barbeque sauce thing and it changed my life.


I sometimes do chicken and bacon with a ranch base.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 20, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> awww It has the downs!


wrong
cats are not retard s


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> wrong
> cats are not exceptional individual s


I have proof that this is incorrect massah sir.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 20, 2014)

prove it


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Coster (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been to all 63 states in the good ol' US of A, tried a pizza in every one, and concluded that _pizza is great._


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> prove it


When they fail this http://www.catchannel.com/cat-iq-test.aspx


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 20, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> When they fail this http://www.catchannel.com/cat-iq-test.aspx



i clicked the link and it said "only autistics can view this page" and it redirected me to google

why were you able to view that page????


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> i clicked the link and it said "only autistics can view this page" and it redirected me to google
> 
> why were you able to view that page????


Okay, I confess! I have the autism!


----------



## Lil (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't like da pizza


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jul 20, 2014)

Excuse me while I go all snobby New Yorker for a minute, If you can't make me a good extra cheese pizza I don't want to taste any of the other concoctions you've got. 


But if you can make that good extra cheese pizza I'll try your bacon or sausage. Pepperoni is bullshit. Pineapple is for pedophiles and Supreme pizza is pizza for people who hate pizza.



chimpchan said:


> Massive pizza cravings. Guess what I will have for lunch?



Yeah this. I already know what I'm having for dinner and its 12 in the morning right now.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

bungholio said:


>


YUM!


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 20, 2014)

bungholio said:


>



Bung at his greasiest (adidas tracksuit not pictured).


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Bung at his greasiest (adidas tracksuit not pictured).


His hair looked like this


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2014)

Ewwww, I don't need gel.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Ewwww, I don't need gel.


You must be a true Guido then


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 20, 2014)

Autism.


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 20, 2014)

@Marella lol, of course you started this pizza thread. Should have guessed. haha


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 20, 2014)

NavierStoked said:


> @Marella lol, of course you started this pizza thread. Should have guessed. haha


----------



## c-no (Jul 20, 2014)

If there was a combination choice button I'd pick that. Mushroom, sausage, and ham are good toppings for a pizza.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 20, 2014)

Jalepeno, onion, and chicken.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm a big BBQ chicken fan myself, though I do love it with Canadian bacon and sausage.


----------



## exball (Jul 20, 2014)

I love all Pizza.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 21, 2014)

Two of each toppings.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 21, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


>


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 21, 2014)

Marella said:


> View attachment 3985



The salad cracks me up. Goddamn I love salad and pizza.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 30, 2014)

Pineapple and Canadian bacon.

True story, I've eaten a whole one by myself.

  There might be a reason I'm without a Heartsweet.

Oh well, more pizza for me.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 30, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Pineapple and Canadian bacon.
> 
> True story, I've eaten a whole one by myself.
> 
> ...


That is the spirit, more pizza is always better.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## LordDarkrai (Aug 14, 2014)

I been into pepperoni pizza for a couple of months now. Used to have just cheese until having a slice with pepperoni one day.


----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 14, 2014)

I had a gyro calzone and a chicken tandoori calzone from some place earlier this week. They were pretty good.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 14, 2014)

Any pizza is a personal pizza if you believe in yourself.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 14, 2014)

NavierStoked said:


> I had a gyro calzone and a chicken tandoori calzone from some place earlier this week. They were pretty good.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## A-Stump (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm apparently the only guy who likes onions.


----------



## exball (Aug 16, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> I'm apparently the only guy who likes onions.


I know the pain, brother.


----------



## applecat (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 17, 2014)

Mmm, Hawaiian style


----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 17, 2014)

NavierStoked said:


>



It's also good any time of the day, in any room of the house.


----------



## applecat (Aug 17, 2014)

I would rather have bad pizza than bad sex any day.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Aug 17, 2014)

I like fresh pizza/ margherita pizza as well.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 17, 2014)

Bacon and sausage, all the way.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Aug 17, 2014)

Grilled chicken, hot peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## Afinepickle (Aug 17, 2014)

Mushrooms are my main bag, aside from that I like multiple kinds of cheese. Pepperjack and Parmesan/Romano are particularly awesome with the mozzarella.


----------



## Dee (Aug 17, 2014)

I like my pizza alive!


----------



## bradsternum (Aug 17, 2014)

I saw this thread and thought CatParty had started it.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 17, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I like fresh pizza/ margherita pizza as well.


Margherita is my all time favorite.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 18, 2014)

Fialovy said:


>



I think they made that into a movie.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2014)

Finally  a thread about fucking pizza. One of my favourite foods. 





Spaghetti pizza. Enjoy.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 18, 2014)

Rainbow Pizza is a thing!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Fialovy (Sep 10, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


>



Sooooo basically saying that obesity is better than drugs?


----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 12, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:


>


What is this and why it seems so delicious?


----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Marella said:


> What is this and why it seems so delicious?


Grilled cheese + pepperoni.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's share one of those.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 28, 2014)

Am I related to you?

Gimmie free pizza, pls.


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 28, 2014)

I love pizza.

I like adding different toppings whenever I order. Too bad my family disagrees with my choices LOL


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 28, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Am I related to you?
> 
> Gimmie free pizza, pls.


 do want.


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 28, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Am I related to you?
> 
> Gimmie free pizza, pls.



greaseball


----------



## Overcast (Sep 29, 2014)

Extra Cheese.

Yeah, I know I'm boring.


----------



## hm yeah (Oct 25, 2014)

i make vegan pizza whenever i get some time at home.

i just top it with shredded potato and carrot. no soy shit.

it's delicious


----------



## fuzzypickles (Oct 27, 2014)

Buffalo or barbeque chicken on my pizza is absolutely delicious.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been making my own pizza lately with Boboli crusts you buy at the store. Mainly extra cheese with sun dried tomatoes. I have ham and pineapple this week though. omg, now i want one. Can my excuse me that dinner wasn't that great tonight? I had scalloped potatoes and a tangerine for dinner.


----------



## Abethedemon (Oct 28, 2014)

Anchovies are not an option?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the anchovies on teh pizza every once in a while.


----------

